# Baking Questions



## cheesecakeluver (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Bakers,

I am a young baker and have lots of questions. I hope that all of you can help me. I bakes at home and have recently baked chocolate-chip cookies. Whenever the cookies are ready, the will we burn at the bottem not on top. I put the baking tray in the middle of the oven. Why? Tips on baking cookies??

Thax


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

This forum is for professionals only. Please post your question in the general baking forum. 
Thanks.


----------



## cupcakepro (Nov 24, 2010)

chefpeon said:


> This forum is for professionals only. Please post your question in the general baking forum.
> Thanks.


Wow really ChefPeon? I have been in this industry for over 20 years and have never turned a question away from a new student.

For the answer to the students question, You can try double panning if your oven is not calibrated correctly. Also always remove cookies from an oven before they are completely baked as they will continue baking on the hot baking sheet. Also you may want to test putting your bake on the top rack if the middle is not doing it for you.


----------



## eatmycakes (Nov 22, 2010)

In American recipes what does dL stand for?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd "guess" dL to mean deci-liter


----------



## eatmycakes (Nov 22, 2010)

PeteMcCracken said:


> I'd "guess" dL to mean deci-liter


Yes, thats it thanks mate/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## cheesecakeluver (Oct 15, 2010)

thax cupcake pro, i like ur spirit even though i post at the wrong forum. anyway thax for the advice.


----------

